# barbra streisand generator



## xTKsaucex

Make your own barbra streisand song with:

http://gobarbra.com/hit/new-1e6296f673e4c5a2b8fbd420a984267d

I started with Adolf Hitler

http://gobarbra.com/hit/new-34ce27b72f6eee6149d76a36e3ac435b


----------



## sabinababy

Just now discovering this generator, and this website!


----------



## xTKsaucex

man this is old. Surprised this website is still going.

And wtf, this had over 16,000 view and only one reply, nearly a year later! Screw you people. ;]

THis had more views that the 6 part documentary link in the social anxiety section of the forum. This cant be right. More people are more concerned about Barbra Striesand than their own mental health.


----------



## enzo

I think the strangeness of the title attracts views.



> If you make instant coffee in a microwave, do you go back in time?


Loool!


----------



## Unexist

Barbra Streisand actually had social anxiety disorder I'm quite sure, just putting that out there.


----------

